# Found Source To Get Parts For Chinese Made Generators



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all, I am new, and really found some great info on your Forum. I have a ETQ Portable Gas Generator (Chinese Made), and kept hearing parts are not available for this "aliens." I found the Generator Guru website - he has an extensive listing of Brands and Models, and the parts they have available. I recently ordered something and the cost was fine, shipping, etc was not out of this world..and I had it in 6-7 days. Just thought I would pass it on to anyone interested. Ron


----------



## iredvette (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks, nice to know. Checked the site out and found it to be almost, a navigation challenge for me. But I made it and liked it


----------



## Paulk (Apr 19, 2018)

Generator Guru is a good site!


----------

